# DCAU1R0-01 New broadband Deca



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Anyone got any specs on the new decas? They power up with USB from the receivers, a tv usb port, even a router usb can power them. They can also power up with the standard power adapter that clients and H25's use.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

According to DIRECTV documentation they have the same specs as the current generation, they just added the benefit of being powered from a USB port for RVU TV installs on top of the regular power supply.

Care must be taken when using USB ports for power as most USB ports shut downs when the device is turn off. This means longer recovery times for RVU TVs.... And internet outages if used as a BroadBand DECA


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Are these available for purchase anywhere yet? I checked eBay, Amazon, and Solid Signal and couldn't find them. I am interested as I have two RVU TVs set up at my parents house and this could clean up some of the kludge behind them. I'm also looking at picking up an RVU TV for my mother in law and switching her over to DirecTV and would like to use this setup on her wall mounted TV in the bedroom.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

don't think they are available yet.


----------



## dopesling (Aug 14, 2015)

peds48 said:


> According to DIRECTV documentation they have the same specs as the current generation, they just added the benefit of being powered from a USB port for RVU TV installs on top of the regular power supply.
> 
> Care must be taken when using USB ports for power as most USB ports shut downs when the device is turn off. This means longer recovery times for RVU TVs.... And internet outages if used as a BroadBand DECA


From the information provided by Entropic at CES 2015, the new Deca EN2562 is a fourth-generation MoCA 1.1 solution capable of 4K/UHD streaming. Unless somthing has changed?

http://www.entropic-communications.com/news/feature/moca/entropic-and-wnc-offer-easy-and-economical-way-network-directv-ready-televisions-h


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I found this future device interesting:

http://www.entropic-communications.com/news/feature/set-top-box/hdmi-video-sticks-offer-qualified-alternative-set-tops


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

dopesling said:


> From the information provided by Entropic at CES 2015, the new Deca EN2562 is a fourth-generation MoCA 1.1 solution capable of 4K/UHD streaming. Unless somthing has changed?
> 
> http://www.entropic-communications.com/news/feature/moca/entropic-and-wnc-offer-easy-and-economical-way-network-directv-ready-televisions-h


If it is MoCA 1.1 it is exactly the same performance as the other DECAs and the only difference is the addition of USB power. There is nothing stopping you from 4K streaming through even the oldest white box DECA.

They have a MoCA 2.0 DECA on their MDU roadmap, so I'm sure it will be available for residential use eventually. That's what you're going to want to have if 4K becomes enough of a thing that you might be slinging around a half dozen or more 4K streams simultaneously.


----------

